

Ninja – full stack web framework for Java - amarsahinovic
http://www.ninjaframework.org

======
killing_time
This looks pretty neat. I can't believe I'd not heard of it before.

From a quick skim of the docs it feels like it could be the successor to Play
v1 I was looking for. Opinionated and full stack, yet pure Java and built on
existing, familiar, frameworks so that the average client or developer can
feel a bit more comfortable.

I'm looking forward to trying this out!

~~~
ww520
It does look interesting. The short edit/compile/run cycle definitely helps.

------
brianmcc
Can't help the feeling that no matter how good this is, the name is just going
to hold it back. "Ninja" in software circles now has more negative
connotations that positive ones, largely due to stupid recruitment practices.
My opinion, anyway.

------
shiven
So "Ninja" developer will now mean this? Next up, the 'Rockstar' framework to
completely confound the job ad writers.

Now all those highly sought after devs will be Java- _ites_ !

------
cardiffspaceman
Next up, ANT, the fullstack web framework for projects that use the Ninja
build system.

------
urlwolf
I know Raphael (tech lead) and I know a bit of the history. This project has
legs...

------
thdn
ummm java? no thanks !

~~~
brickmort
why not?

